
Generics for Go - fortytw2
https://github.com/StabbyCutyou/generics
======
pawadu
Summary:

    
    
        // G is an interface under which all possible types apply
        type G interface{}
    

Actually, this is not a summary. It is the full source code of this project.

~~~
StabbyCutyou
Elegant, simple, and idiomatic.

The perfect solution for Go.

~~~
dlsniper
That's just beautiful. I think it also made my projects a bit faster.

